# Running rabbit dogs



## shawnrice (Jan 19, 2017)

all 8 of my dogs running one last Saturday ,they aint much but they will run one


----------



## specialk (Jan 20, 2017)

singing a pretty song!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 20, 2017)

Beagle Bluegrass music!


----------



## shawnrice (Jan 20, 2017)

specialk said:


> singing a pretty song!


thanks for watching Specialk



Beagler282 said:


> Beagle Bluegrass music!


love hearing dogs running Beagler282 ,half of these are pups running


----------



## specialk (Jan 20, 2017)

I like hearing them way off and then coming closer and closer to the gun....my heart gets up in my throat


----------



## shawnrice (Jan 20, 2017)

specialk said:


> I like hearing them way off and then coming closer and closer to the gun....my heart gets up in my throat


----------

